# Anyone in MI that can save this girl?



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

She's a cutie and only has a short time left...

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12044389


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

My best friends MIL fosters dachsies. I e-mailed it to her!!! Keep your fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

LeRoymydog said:


> My best friends MIL fosters dachsies. I e-mailed it to her!!! Keep your fingers crossed!!!


UPDATE

This girl has been adopted! YAY

Thanks for your help.


----------

